# Federal Premium Ultra-Shok High-Density



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I would like some reviews of this shell.I am planning on buying a case of 12ga. 3".Was thinking #4 shot would this be good for geese say to 45 yard or should I go with #2 shot?


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry I ment heavyweight.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Have shot it some, not a lot, but the 4's are more than enough to kill geese with at that range. Advantage of them over the 2's is pellet count and the farther out you go pellet count matters.

I did have some issues finding a choke that worked well with them. I have a 390 Berreta and run Briley and Carlson choke tubes. I have LM,IC,Sk,LFull. Finally put in a flush fit SKII that worked well on patterning out to 40+ yards. It does not like to be choked down much. It may differ in your gun though!


----------

